# Naked mom, need mens opinions



## sundown1965

My wife is 43 with a fantastic body for her age 5ft 6 130lbs 34D (augmented) and works out every day and goes to the tanning booth regularly, all things I am very gratefull for.

We have Twin sons who are almost 15 and a 12 year old son.
My issue is my wife has no problem being naked around them.

We have a large master bathroom with a big walk in shower with two showerheads, she often showers with one of our boys in the morning. every school morning they all 4 are in the master bath, naked getting ready and showering etc.
This has gone on since they were toddlers,I saw nothing wrong with it at that time, but they are young men now

she says they continue doing it because our bathroom is so big and theirs is too small, and this way there is only one bathroom to have to clean.

She puts her makeup on, naked in front of a floor to ceiling mirrored closet door sitting on the floor "indian style" legs open fully exposing her open "lady parts" (which she keeps completely shaved) in the mirror as the boys are showering shaving etc. she says she stays naked while putting her makeup on to give her body lotion time to dry.
If one or more of our boys walk in our room as she is about to change she just strips naked and changes while having a conversation with them.

We often have 14 and 15 year old high school freshman boys spend the night sometimes as many as 5 or six.
my wife goes braless around the house in a form fitting tshirt to be comfortable. she says she feels no need to put a bra on when they have friends over,as I said she is a D cup and has very long protruding nipples, not to be graphic but when she goes braless it is very obvious...
she also execises every night in our home gym in tight grey lycra short shorts and a white sportsbra, after excercising she has no problem wearing that around the house in front of our boys and their friends.

I have tried to tell her that I think our boys are too old now to be around her when she is nude, and I don't think it is healthy for them.
She says she is their mother, there is nothing wrong with it and I am a "pervert" for thinking it is inappropriate.

she says the boys friends also see her as a "mom" and don't give her attire around them a second thought.

I would really like some advise and opinions on this and weather it is healthy or not.....


----------



## lamaga

This is really, really sick on your wife's part. She is getting some kind of pleasure out of this, no doubt, and someone is going to call Child Protective Services on her a**. At least, I hope someone will.

Why are you allowing this? WHY WHY WHY DO YOU ALLOW THIS????


----------



## AFEH

Crazy. Most of my sons mates seemed to have a crush on my wife and although a tasty woman she was never an exhibitionist like yours. You can bet your bottom dollar she’s well talked about.

Look up “exhibitionism” Exhibitionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia,

Exhibitionist: someone with a compulsive desire to expose the genitals.

It’s probably pathological behaviour and as such a mental illness. But if you try and deal with it directly with your wife it will become a battle of wills with her thinking she’s right and you thinking you’re right. That path is a dead end.

You need some form of concrete evidence that her behaviour is wrong and could get her into trouble. So do your research and see what the legal implications are. You need to know, one way or another if what she is doing is against the law or not.

If it is against the law then try and get her in front of a psychologist. It’s very very doubtful that she’ll go as she doesn’t think she’s got a problem. If that is the case then try and get a respected elder in the family involved, your church or go and see her doctor and set-up an appointment for her so he/she can have a chat.

If you feel jealous, wound up, angry and confused those are normal reactions to such a situation. Your wife has not a clue about the Oedipus Complex Oedipus complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and is very likely doing very long term damage to your sons and your relationship with them. It’s a real nightmare when a son is virtually in love with his mother when they are in their teens and beyond and it can destroy marriages.


----------



## Duwa

In my opinion that is highly innapropriate. Especially at that age. You need to put that to an end like yesterday. Our little boy is only 4 and we've already put an end to that, knocking first when he comes to our bedroom door, not being in our Master bedroom or bath while my wife is changing or bathing. Not good.


----------



## Accipiter777

Inappropriate and invites trouble.


----------



## Joanie

Yuck....gives me the creeps just thinking about that scenario! I have two sons and when they were teens I was the total opposite of your wife. I actually felt a bit uncomfy around them in my bikini!


----------



## chillymorn

you a pervert for tell her your uncomfortable with her libreal naked activities.

sounds like blame shifting to me.

ask your boy to use their own bathroom. this is just to weird for me. and I agree its asking for trouble. all their friend are no doubt trying to catch a peak a the hot mom who like to show her nipples.... whats she like around adults?


----------



## Drover

When I was a teenager I had a friend with a mom like that, yeah...


----------



## Goldmember357

oh dang:scratchhead:


----------



## Goldmember357

AFEH said:


> Crazy. Most of my sons mates seemed to have a crush on my wife and although a tasty woman she was never an exhibitionist like yours. You can bet your bottom dollar she’s well talked about.
> 
> Look up “exhibitionism” Exhibitionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia,
> 
> Exhibitionist: someone with a compulsive desire to expose the genitals.
> 
> It’s probably pathological behaviour and as such a mental illness. But if you try and deal with it directly with your wife it will become a battle of wills with her thinking she’s right and you thinking you’re right. That path is a dead end.
> 
> You need some form of concrete evidence that her behaviour is wrong and could get her into trouble. So do your research and see what the legal implications are. You need to know, one way or another if what she is doing is against the law or not.
> 
> If it is against the law then try and get her in front of a psychologist. It’s very very doubtful that she’ll go as she doesn’t think she’s got a problem. If that is the case then try and get a respected elder in the family involved, your church or go and see her doctor and set-up an appointment for her so he/she can have a chat.
> 
> If you feel jealous, wound up, angry and confused those are normal reactions to such a situation. Your wife has not a clue about the Oedipus Complex Oedipus complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and is very likely doing very long term damage to your sons and your relationship with them. It’s a real nightmare when a son is virtually in love with his mother when they are in their teens and beyond and it can destroy marriages.



^^ this glad someone nailed it. It is imperative that you get her some treatment ( i feel she has a problem) she may also display some other characteristics that are go hand in hand with the above two especially that of being an Exhibitionist, some of which can be very negative. Also hopefully no damage has been done to your boys but it really depends on their environment inside the home and outside they may desire their mother and you not even know it. They are teenagers or two of them at least and they are going through puberty and have a lot racing through their minds.


----------



## As You Wish

Gross troll


----------



## 67flh

sure hope child services never finds out! you will be paying a bundle in legal fees.


----------



## rj700

I'm guessing the breast augmentation was her idea as well - not something you suggested, correct? 

Very inappropriate, not good for your boys ... really just not good at all.


----------



## Hicks

sundown1965 said:


> She says she is their mother, there is nothing wrong with it and I am a "pervert" for thinking it is inappropriate.
> 
> she says the boys friends also see her as a "mom" and don't give her attire around them a second thought.


You should tell her that you are the man. That you know what 14 year old boys think about and feel. And you are 100% sure that her own children are having sexual thoughts about their own mother. And these other kids are doing the same. That it is making you sick. She does not know what goes through a boy's head... And you can assure her that their thougths about this are 100% sexual arousal... And it has to stop immediately.


----------



## AFEH

The thing is for me at least, is that if he uses his “power of a man” to put an end to it, what will happen in reality is that the bond between mother and sons and sons and mother will be further strengthened with the addition of a “common enemy”. That is the husband and father who is trying help all of them.

This is not the time to use his strength of a lion but it is the time to use his cunning as a wolf. Or his wisdom of the old man.

He cannot possible force them to stop doing what they are doing. He simply does not have that power over them. If he tries in “powerful, demanding, dominant ways” to put an end to it all they’ll do is gang up on him. Rather like if he walked in and found them drugged to the eyeballs with whatever.

He needs to employ an outside agent to help him out. At the moment, there is not clear and present danger to which he must react in a very assertive and dominant way. That will more than likely just back fire on him and make things a whole lot worse. But he must have plans to get it all resolved in say five days time.

He must start out with the fundamental belief that his wife knows EXACTLY what she is doing.


----------



## Jellybeans

This is sick. Your wife has serious issues.

I would say this is verging on some form of abuse.

She is getting off on it.


----------



## Sara8

sundown1965 said:


> My wife is 43 with a fantastic body for her age 5ft 6 130lbs 34D (augmented) and works out every day and goes to the tanning booth regularly, all things I am very gratefull for.
> 
> We have Twin sons who are almost 15 and a 12 year old son.
> My issue is my wife has no problem being naked around them.
> 
> We have a large master bathroom with a big walk in shower with two showerheads, she often showers with one of our boys in the morning. every school morning they all 4 are in the master bath, naked getting ready and showering etc.
> This has gone on since they were toddlers,I saw nothing wrong with it at that time, but they are young men now
> 
> she says they continue doing it because our bathroom is so big and theirs is too small, and this way there is only one bathroom to have to clean.
> 
> She puts her makeup on, naked in front of a floor to ceiling mirrored closet door sitting on the floor "indian style" legs open fully exposing her open "lady parts" (which she keeps completely shaved) in the mirror as the boys are showering shaving etc. she says she stays naked while putting her makeup on to give her body lotion time to dry.
> If one or more of our boys walk in our room as she is about to change she just strips naked and changes while having a conversation with them.
> 
> We often have 14 and 15 year old high school freshman boys spend the night sometimes as many as 5 or six.
> my wife goes braless around the house in a form fitting tshirt to be comfortable. she says she feels no need to put a bra on when they have friends over,as I said she is a D cup and has very long protruding nipples, not to be graphic but when she goes braless it is very obvious...
> she also execises every night in our home gym in tight grey lycra short shorts and a white sportsbra, after excercising she has no problem wearing that around the house in front of our boys and their friends.
> 
> I have tried to tell her that I think our boys are too old now to be around her when she is nude, and I don't think it is healthy for them.
> She says she is their mother, there is nothing wrong with it and I am a "pervert" for thinking it is inappropriate.
> 
> she says the boys friends also see her as a "mom" and don't give her attire around them a second thought.
> 
> I would really like some advise and opinions on this and weather it is healthy or not.....


IMO, you need to take her to a psychiatrist pronto. 

This type of behavior can cause a lot of damage to your sons. 

If she lives in the USA this is not in our culture to do this. Maybe some tribes in removed jungles might do this and see it as acceptable, but in US society it is not the norm and will cause damage to your boys.


----------



## xena74

Jellybeans said:


> This is sick. Your wife has serious issues.
> 
> I would say this is verging on some form of abuse.
> 
> She is getting off on it.


:iagree:

My son has not ever been allowed to see me naked since he stopped breastfeeding. I may not always wear a bra around the house (have same problem as your wife) but if his friends knock on the door, I am in my room, putting one on.


----------



## Thewife

Oh my! This is seriously abnormal so don't ever for a second think this could be alright in any way. You should have stopped it long before your sons have turned into young men. My boys are 5 yrs old and I have already stopped going out of my master bedroom braless unless they are not home. At the age of 4 children develop sexual awareness and start to notice the difference between boys and girls. If we do not model appropriate behavious at this age they are going to end with serious relationship and sexual issues as adults. There will also come a time in their life when the will despise their mom for doing such damage to them. So please stop it immediately, bring her to psychiatrist or do whatever it takes to stop this damage. The boys should get some kind of counseling to undo this damage i feel.


----------



## CandieGirl

Disgusting.


----------



## chillymorn

yea something physicological is happening here.

she is getting some sort of charge out of it. maybe shes feeling an ego boost knowing that some of her sons young friensd are masterbating to thoughs of her.

yep if the police found out she could be charges with a crime.

ask her how she would feel if you had teenage girls and you were the one walking around totaly naked with a big hard erection and when their friend were over you wore a thong with a big hard erection poking thriugh.

you would definatly be arrested and labled as a sex offender.


----------



## C123

This feels like a troll. Too much pleasure in the description of what's going on. 3 teenage sons and a mother in the shower? I call bull ****.


----------



## chillymorn

C123 said:


> This feels like a troll. Too much pleasure in the description of what's going on. 3 teenage sons and a mother in the shower? I call bull ****.


could be!


----------



## geek down

Not to change the subject, but what do the kids think of it? I'm a nudist and I have no problem walking around naked. I don't do it around kids, as I don't have any over the house. But I do have some friends (male and female) that have no problem with it and have on occasion seen me in my birthday suit. If it becomes uncomfortable, then I implore them to tell me with no hard feelings on my side. I'm most comfortable in my skin and I am usually wearing nothing. My ex was kinda the same way when our marriage started, but as she distanced herself from life, she began to cover up(physically and emotionally). 

It could be a disorder, or just the way she feels comfortable. In my opinion, you should all get together as a family and see if it can be solved productively. If she wants to be naked when changing or working out or hanging out, then have a certain part of the house where she can be free to be naked. Insist on limits when people are over and make sure they are followed. 

Just because someone likes being naked, doesn't mean they have a disorder or psychosis...BUT if its done just to get a rise out of people, then its a problem. 

If there are nude beaches in your area, why not go with her and enjoy the sun..Give her an outlet thats acceptable and see what changes. Nudity doesn't have to be taboo.


----------



## Jellybeans

CandieGirl said:


> Disgusting.


:rofl: This basically sums it all up! 

Good job, Candie!


----------



## CandieGirl

I'm just imagining myself, prancing around in front of my sons! They'd be mortified! 

But I'm a prude...I don't even wear shorts anymore!


----------



## Jellybeans

Well it's not just about being "mortified." It's just plain wrong.

I wonder if she has some sexual/psychological issues (probably). She sounds histrionic.


----------



## chillymorn

geek down said:


> Not to change the subject, but what do the kids think of it? I'm a nudist and I have no problem walking around naked. I don't do it around kids, as I don't have any over the house. But I do have some friends (male and female) that have no problem with it and have on occasion seen me in my birthday suit. If it becomes uncomfortable, then I implore them to tell me with no hard feelings on my side. I'm most comfortable in my skin and I am usually wearing nothing. My ex was kinda the same way when our marriage started, but as she distanced herself from life, she began to cover up(physically and emotionally).
> 
> It could be a disorder, or just the way she feels comfortable. In my opinion, you should all get together as a family and see if it can be solved productively. If she wants to be naked when changing or working out or hanging out, then have a certain part of the house where she can be free to be naked. Insist on limits when people are over and make sure they are followed.
> 
> Just because someone likes being naked, doesn't mean they have a disorder or psychosis...BUT if its done just to get a rise out of people, then its a problem.
> 
> If there are nude beaches in your area, why not go with her and enjoy the sun..Give her an outlet thats acceptable and see what changes. Nudity doesn't have to be taboo.


in our sosiety her behavior is subject to being thought of as illegal.

and if her husband who she loves and respects has a problem with it she should be understanding and want to make her husband comfortable. this women sounds selfish and diasrespecting to her huaband and she sounds like an easy lay for any player out there


----------



## geek down

I haven't read of any infidelity in the OP's post..

She could possibly have a disorder, however I think a positive solution that allows her to do what she feels comfortable doing, while stopping the negative aspects of it, is a better solution for all parties. I know of a few families of nudists with kids and nakedness isn't seen as a taboo or to be hidden. If its sexual, then its a problem..If its not, then it shouldn't be seen as a problem.


----------



## alphaomega

If I was 15, I'd be over at your house EVERY day! I'd also be consuming a lot of boxes of Kleenex at home to.

There's a reason why the 15 year old friends don't "mind"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## light rain

Can I come over to your house? Kidding.

I call bull.


----------



## Thewife

Are you a troll? This is so disturbing...........


----------



## Machiavelli

Your wife is obviously from Germany. 

This is pretty much a cultural issue, with the exception of the shaved vulva spread eagle makeup application.


----------



## xena74

Whoa! I was raised in a German house and we never had nudity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## in my tree

Drover said:


> When I was a teenager I had a friend with a mom like that, yeah...


Drover - maybe you should tell the OP what you guys thought/said about her. Seriously, I think he needs to hear this. Maybe it will give him more incentive to put a stop to this.


----------



## Machiavelli

xena74 said:


> Whoa! I was raised in a German house and we never had nudity.


Were you there back in the 70's? If it got up over 80F in the summer, they'd all get nekkid and go to the park. Too bad if they don't do it anymore.


----------



## stoney1215

sundown1965 said:


> My wife is 43 with a fantastic body for her age 5ft 6 130lbs 34D (augmented) and works out every day and goes to the tanning booth regularly, all things I am very gratefull for.
> 
> We have Twin sons who are almost 15 and a 12 year old son.
> My issue is my wife has no problem being naked around them.
> 
> We have a large master bathroom with a big walk in shower with two showerheads, she often showers with one of our boys in the morning. every school morning they all 4 are in the master bath, naked getting ready and showering etc.
> This has gone on since they were toddlers,I saw nothing wrong with it at that time, but they are young men now
> 
> she says they continue doing it because our bathroom is so big and theirs is too small, and this way there is only one bathroom to have to clean.
> 
> She puts her makeup on, naked in front of a floor to ceiling mirrored closet door sitting on the floor "indian style" legs open fully exposing her open "lady parts" (which she keeps completely shaved) in the mirror as the boys are showering shaving etc. she says she stays naked while putting her makeup on to give her body lotion time to dry.
> If one or more of our boys walk in our room as she is about to change she just strips naked and changes while having a conversation with them.
> 
> We often have 14 and 15 year old high school freshman boys spend the night sometimes as many as 5 or six.
> my wife goes braless around the house in a form fitting tshirt to be comfortable. she says she feels no need to put a bra on when they have friends over,as I said she is a D cup and has very long protruding nipples, not to be graphic but when she goes braless it is very obvious...
> she also execises every night in our home gym in tight grey lycra short shorts and a white sportsbra, after excercising she has no problem wearing that around the house in front of our boys and their friends.
> 
> I have tried to tell her that I think our boys are too old now to be around her when she is nude, and I don't think it is healthy for them.
> She says she is their mother, there is nothing wrong with it and I am a "pervert" for thinking it is inappropriate.
> 
> she says the boys friends also see her as a "mom" and don't give her attire around them a second thought.
> 
> I would really like some advise and opinions on this and weather it is healthy or not.....


nudity is not bad or wrong . has she ever touched or done anything that was sexual to your sons ? im sure the answer is no or this would be a different post . just because it is not normal in our society ( except for the people who are nudists ) that does not mean being naked around teen children or even adult children is wrong or abuse in any way shape or form . being naked around your teen children is wrong when it makes them uncomfortable and they let you know how they feel . 

the truth is your boys may get aroused or excited . although since she has always been naked around them i highly doubt it . even if they do it will take a short amount of time for them to not even notice . nudity is in no way sexual . were supposed to be adults and understand that fact . here is how its proved . the first time a woman gets naked around a guy the guy immediately gets an erection . even if nothing sexual is happening . fast forward 1 month and the woman gets naked in front of the man and he barely even looks , and definitely doesnt get hard . the woman then gets dressed and sits on his lap while he is dressed and whispers in his ear the sexual things she is going to do to him later and he immediately gets an erection . 

if you have disgusting thought about children having sex with their parents your wife should be appalled at you . what kind of pedophile thinks about children like that . luckily for your wife and your kids neither of them was a girl . 

grow up and be an adult . you have seen countless naked women and should know that nudity is not wrong or dirty .


----------



## michzz

your wife should not be nude like that around her boys at that age.

not very enlightened about puberty and teenage boys.

OR it is some kind of thrill to her.

either way it should stop


----------



## oddball

When I was 14 or 15 I was masturbating regularly in the shower. No ways did I want my mother there LOL!


----------



## Jack29

Why are you even asking opinions about it?!

This isn't even wrong is much worse!

I hope you're kidding! Its not doing any good to your boys either! How do you think they feel when their friends are most probably talking about screwing your wife/their mom? Sounds like some porn movie! Its very sad!


----------



## Deejo

I believe this is a duplicate thread ... I remember because I was keeping an eye on the other one.

The issue resolved itself. He confronted his wife, showed her the thread.

She changed her behavior.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/49908-mother-naked-front-teenage-sons.html


----------

